# Γιατί πάνε δυο δυο οι Χιώτες;



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2013)

Η φράση «οι Χιώτες πάνε δύο δύο μαζί» θα σας είναι, σίγουρα, γνωστή.

Σήμερα άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο και τσεκάρισα με τον Γκούγκλη ότι κυκλοφορεί διαδικτυακά η εξής, πάνω κάτω, ερμηνεία για την προέλευση της φράσης: Επί τουρκοκρατίας στη Χίο, όταν ένας Τούρκος έβλεπε έναν Έλληνα να περπατά μοναχός του, τον έβαζε να τον κουβαλήσει. Έτσι, οι Χιώτες πήγαιναν στο δρόμο δυο δυο, ώστε αν έβλεπαν Τούρκο, ανέβαινε ο ένας στην πλάτη του άλλου για να δείξουν ότι είναι φορτωμένοι.

Ξέρετε αν υπάρχουν στοιχεία αλήθειας σε αυτή την εξήγηση;


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Ο τρόπος με τον οποίο αναφέρεται ο Νατσούλης σ' αυτή την εκδοχή με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι προέρχεται από ιστορικά σημειώματα του Ι. Βλαχογιάννη, αλλά ότι την εκδοχή δεν την πιστεύει ούτε ο Νατσούλης ούτε ο Βλαχογιάννης. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να αναζητήσουμε ή να φανταστούμε πιο λογικές ερμηνείες.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2013)

Και το σημαντικότερο: Οι Χιώτες πάνε _δύο δύο_ ή _δυο δυο_ (όπως «στην μπανιέρα δυο δυο»). Στο ΛΝΕΓ πάνε «δυο δυο». Πάνε με ενωτικό ή χωρίς; Είναι _Χιώτες_ ή _χιώτες_; 

Να κάνω τον τίτλο «Γιατί οι Χιώτες πάνε δυο δυο;»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2013)

Και δεν το κάνεις; Το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ και είπα να πάω στα σίγουρα...


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2013)

Διαφώνησα και με τον εαυτό μου τελικά και το έκανα «Γιατί πάνε δυο δυο οι Χιώτες;».


----------



## pidyo (Feb 8, 2013)

Κρίνοντας από τα στιγμιότυπα των γκουγκλοβιβλίων, ο Ζολώτας στην Ιστορία της Χίου της δεκαετίας του 1920 παραδίδει και την παραλλαγή «πάνε δυο δυο σαν τους Εβραίους», η οποία δεν συνάδει με την νατσουλική ερμηνεία. Κανένας Χιώτης (ή έστω δύο ) που να έχει το βιβλίο να μας πει τι λέει;


----------



## Marinos (Feb 8, 2013)

Η παρατήρηση του π2 μου έδωσε μια ιδέα, ή μάλλον μου ενίσχυσε την ιδέα που μου είχε έρθει πρωτύτερα. Τόσο οι Εβραίοι όσο και οι Χιώτες έχουν τη φήμη ότι αλληλοβοηθιούνται· για τους Χιώτες π.χ. είναι γνωστό ότι γενικά οι Χιώτες εφοπλιστές παίρνουν Χιώτες ναυτικούς και τους προσέχουν στις εταιρείες τους, και τα λοιπά. Μήπως το ότι πάνε δυο δυο έχει να κάνει με αυτή την αλληλοϋποστήριξη και δικτύωση;


----------



## Earion (Feb 8, 2013)

ΟΙ ΧΙΟΙ. Απαραίτητον είνε να λεχθώσιν ολίγα και περί των Χίων … Περί τούτων δύναται να είπη τις μετά πεποιθήσεως ότι ήσαν από της αρχής αυτών μέχρι σήμερον οι φιλοπονώτεροι και προοδευτικώτεροι των κατοίκων της Ελλάδος. Κεκτημένοι δε τα δύο ταύτα κεφαλαιώδη προς ευτυχίαν του ανθρώπου στοιχεία, φυσικόν ήτο ότι διεκρίθησαν διά την ευθυμίαν των. Ασφαλεστάτην άμα και βραχυτάτην κρίσιν περί των Χίων έγραψεν ο γεωγράφος Μελέτιος (σ. 486) χαρακτηρίσας ως τους «χρησιμωτάτους άμα και αστειοτάτους των λοιπών νησιωτών» αποδεικνύων διά της κρίσεως ταύτης το αμετάβλητον του χαρακτήρος των πατριωτών μας από της κλασσικής αρχαιότητος μέχρι των καθ’ ημάς. Πλην της χρησιμότητος και αστειότητος είχον ως τρίτον χαρακτηριστικόν και τον πλούτον, αποτέλεσμα της φιλοπονίας και του εμπορικού όσον και οικονομικού πνεύματος αυτών, διά τα οποία έδωσαν εις τους χίους τα πρωτεία ο || (σ. 214) Αριστοτέλης, ως είδομεν, και ο Θουκυδίδης· «Χίοι γαρ μόνοι μετά Λακεδαιμονίους, ων εγώ ησθόμην, ευδαιμόνησάν τε άμα και εσωφρόνησαν και όσω επεδίδου η πόλις αυτοίς επί το κρείττον τόσω και εκοσμούντο οχυρώτερον, πλουσιώτατοι όντες Ελλήνων».

. . . . . . . .

Τα γνωρίσματα ταύτα τα παλαιά και κεφαλαιώδη δεν απέλιπον τον χίον και τον σημερινόν ακόμη. Δύναταί τις δε να ισχυρισθή χωρίς έπαρσιν ότι το των τουρκοκρατουμένων χίων πολίτευμα, η ολιγαρχουμένη δημοκρατία των και η καθόλου πολιτεία αυτών ακόμη μικρόν αφίσταται από της κρίσεως του Θουκυδίδου. Και οι μετά δε την καταστροφήν του 1822 εν τη αλλοδαπή βιούντες οιωνεί απάτριδες χίοι, θεωρούνται οι συνετώτεροι, ικανώτεροι, μέχρι δε του παρελθόντος αιώνος ασφαλώς και οι πλουσιώτεροι των άλλων Ελλήνων.

Διά την σύνεσίν των ταύτην και την εις την εμπορίαν ενδελεχή επίδοσιν και ικανότητα παρεξηγήθησαν υπό των λοιπών ομοφύλων, οι οποίοι τοις δίδουσι πολλάκις τόνομα των _Εβραίων_, όπερ άλλως τε χρησιμεύει πανταχού ως γενικόν χαρακτηριστικόν (1). Αλλ’ η προσωνυμία αύτη διδομένη εις ολόκληρον || (σ. 215) λαόν κατηγορούμενον δι’ αρετάς ανεγνωρισμένας, ας έχει το ιουδαϊκόν έθνος, ειν’ απολύτως τιμητική, οπόταν μάλιστα το ελληνικόν καθόλου κατηγορείται ως εστερημένον των αρετών εκείνων. Των Εβραίων η προσωνυμία δίδεται εις τους Χίους και διά την ομοφροσύνην αυτών ακόμη (2). Περί του χαρακτηρισμού των Χίων ως Εβραίων έγραψεν αξιόλογον πραγματείαν ο παρ’ ημίν λόγιος κ. Δημ. Πετροκόκκινος (Χίοι, Εβραίοι και Γενοβέζοι, Αθήναι 1912), εξαντλήσας τελείως το θέμα.

(1) Λέγεται, ως γνωστόν: Πενήντα ρωμηοί (κάνουν) έναν Οβρηό και πενήντα || (σ. 215) Οβρηοί ένα Χιώτη (Συλλογ. Παροιμ. Ζαγορίου Λαογρ. Β΄ 324) και πέντε Ηπειρώτες έναν Οβρηό και πέντε Οβρηοί ένα Χιώτη και: ο Εβραίος εφοβήθηκε το Χιώτη (ή τον Καστρινό). Λέγει δέ που και ο Bérard εν τη Macédoine ότι εις σταθμόν τινα μακεδονικόν βορειότατον, ουδ’ εβραίός τις ετόλμησε νἀνοίξη κατάστημα ή καφενείον, αφού και Χιώτης δεν ήνοιξε. Αι παροιμίαι αύται εικονίζουσι μόνην την εις την εμπορίαν ενδελεχή επίδοσιν και το πνεύμα της οικονομίας και επιχειρηματικότητος του Χίου, το οποίον φαίνεται και εκ του επομένου: Οι Χιώτες αφ’ την πέτραν βγάλλουν ζουμί και αφ’ τον κούνουπαν αξύγκι. Βλ. συλλογήν χιακών παροιμιών του Καθηγ. Στυλ. Βίου (Λαογρ. τ. ΣΤ΄ τεύχ. Γ΄ 1914 και Δ΄ 1918).


(2). «Πάνε δυο δυο σαν τους Εβραίους» ή «οι Χιώτες πάνε δυο δυο, ότι δεν κόψει του ενός ο νους να το κόψη του άλλου». Την παροιμίαν ταύτην ήκουσα εις πολλούς τόπους της παλαιάς Ελλάδος.

Γεωργίου Ι. Ζολώτα. _Ιστορία της Χίου_. Τόμ. Α΄: _Ιστορική τοπογραφία και γενεαλογία_. Εν Αθηναις: Τυπ. Π. Δ. Σακελλαρίου, 1923, σσ. 213-215 (Πιστή αναπαραγωγή της ορθογραφίας του πρωτοτύπου --ακόμα και στο *ότι *κόψει > *ό,τι* κόψει).


----------



## sarant (Feb 8, 2013)

Earion, λέει τίποτα ο Ζολώτας για την παροιμία "Είδες πράσινο άλογο; Είδες Χιώτη φρόνιμο";


----------



## pidyo (Feb 8, 2013)

Εύγε Εαρίωνα, καν μη Χίος (ή δυο ή δύο).


----------



## Earion (Feb 8, 2013)

Αλλά και τρίτος τις παράγων, ουχ ήττον σπουδαίος διά την πρόοδον και ευδοκίμησιν του ανθρώπου χαρακτηρίζει τον χιακόν χαρακτήρα: η ευθυμία. Η ευθυμία αύτη, ή κάλλιον η αισιοδοξία του Χίου, απαραίτητον εφόδιον του θέλοντος να προοδεύση ανθρώπου, παρηρμηνεύθη συχνά υπό των άλλων Ελλήνων κατά τε την αρχαιότητα και κατά τους εγγύς προς ημάς χρόνους, εξ ού δύναταί τις να είπη ότι διετέλεσαν έχοντες δι’ όλου του ιστορικού αυτών βίου τον αυτόν αμετάβλητον χαρακτήρα, αφού αι περί αυτών κρίσεις είνε αι αυταί και διά τους παλαιοτάτους εκείνους χίους και διά τους σημερινούς. «Εύθυμοι και ευτράπελοι οι Χίοι και εις τα σπουδαιότατα» λέγει ο Κοραής. Η παροιμιώδης φράσις _χῖος γέλως_, ο φανερώνων τρόπον τινά ευθυμίαν ακράτητον των παλαιών χίων, η ιδιότης εκείνη της παλαιάς πηγής της Χίου, ήτις εμώραινε εν ηδύτητι τους πίνοντας εξ αυτής, η νεωτέρα παροιμία διά της _Βένιας το νερό_ (1), η γενική πεποίθησις καθ’ ην ο πιών το χιακόν ύδωρ υφίσταται βαθ- || (σ. 217) μόν τινά μέθης (2) και άλλαι παροιμίαι χαρακτηριστικαί ημέτεραι και ξέναι, διαπιστούσι τον αυτόν εύθυμον αδιαπτώτως χαρακτήρα των Χίων, αλλά και φανερώνουσιν αυτόν μετέχοντα υπερτέρας τινός δόσεως φιλοσοφίας και αδόλου χρησιμωτάτης αφελείας (3), ην εκληρονόμησαν ασφαλώς παρά των υψηλών προγόνων των Αρίστωνος, Θεοκρίτου και Ίωνος. Συνελόντι δ’ ειπείν ευθυμία αισιόδοξος, αφέλεια ανυπόκριτος και τρόπων εγκάρδιος απλότης διακρίνει καθόλου τούς τε σημερινούς κατοίκους της Χίου και τους έξω βιούντας Χίους, εστερημένους πανουργίας και αλαζονείας τας οποίας απομακρύνει νικηφόρως η μεγάλη αντίληψις, το πρακτικόν πνεύμα των και η έμφυτος προθυμία, συνοδευόμεναι υπό φιλοφροσύνης και ευγενούς αφελείας.

(1) ---Μήπως ήπιες της Βένιας το νερό κι’ ετρελλάθης; Ή ---Θα ήπιες της Βένιας το νερό.

(2) ---Ήπιε το Χιώτικο νερό, ή το χιώτικο νερό τώχει. Όμοιαι και εξής παροιμίαι: «Είδες πράσιν’ άλογο είδες Χιώτη γνωστικό» = σοβαρόν. Αλλ’ η παροιμία αύτη λέγεται και δι’ άλλους μη χίους ως: ποιος είδε πράσιν’ άλογο και (το επών.) με γνώσι; Πρβλ. και αι παροιμ. «Πάει για πράσιν΄άλογα» ηπειρωτικήν (Λαογρ. 323 Β΄ Συλλογ. ηπειρ. Παροιμ). Ο Randolph λέγει ότι πρώτος εφήρμοσεν εις τους Χίους την παροιμίαν τούρκός τις πασσάς ---«Ποιος ολίγο ποιος πολύ, όλ’ οι χιώτες είν’ τρελλοί», ην παρομίαν λέγουσι γεννηθείσαν ώδε: Άγγλός τις περιηγητής ελθών και εις Χίον ηπόρει διατί να θεωρώνται οι Χίοι ελαφροί, ενώ αυτός δεν είδε συνετωτέρους και ευγενεστέρους ανθρώπους. Την παραμονήν της αναχωρήσεώς του παρεκάθισεν εις δείπνον παρ’ αριστοκρατική τινι οικογενεία διαρκούντος του οποίου είς των παρακαθημένων, ποιήσας διά του κοχλιαρίου οπήν εις το παρατεθημένον μεγαλοπρεπές και ογκώδες πιλάφι, είδε διά μέσου αυτής τον άγγλον αναφωνήσας: ---Βλέπω σε μυλόρδε! Τούτο ήρκεσε διά να σχηματίσει ο άγγλος την κρίσιν: ποιος ολίγο ποιος πολύ κτλ.». Κατ’ άλλους ο χίος τω είπε: ---Μουσιού, θωρώ σας.

(3) Πλείστα είνε τα παρόμοια ανέκδοτα, αφ’ ων εκρίθη τρόπον τινά υπό των ξένων η ανισορροπία των Χίων, ην αυτοί οι Χίοι χαρακτηρίζουσιν: _Χιώτικην λολιάν_ (= τρέλλαν) εννοούντες την εύθυμον φιλοπαιγμωσύνην, το ευτράπελον σκώμμα. Ενθυμούμαι και τον πατέρα μου λέγοντα περί του ιστορικού και τοπογράφου μεγάλου συμπολίτου μας Αλεξ. Πασπάτη, ότι ευθυμήσας ποτέ εις διασκέδασιν και αυτός εφώνησε: Πούσαι χιώτική μου λολιά (= τρέλλα); Βλ. συλλογήν Ανεκδ. και Παροιμ. χιακών Στυλ. Βίου (Λαογρ. [τόμ.] ΣΤ΄, Γ΄ και Δ΄ τεύχ. 1914, 1918).

Σημ. «Πάει *γ*ια πράσιν΄άλογα», διορθώνω το εσφαλμένο πρωτότυπο: «Πάει *λ*ια πράσιν΄άλογα» .

Γεωργίου Ι. Ζολώτα. _Ιστορία της Χίου_. Τόμ. Α΄: _Ιστορική τοπογραφία και γενεαλογία_. Εν Αθηναις: Τυπ. Π. Δ. Σακελλαρίου, 1923, σσ. 216-217.


----------



## sarant (Feb 8, 2013)

Μπράβο, πολύ ωραίο, σ' ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Earion (Feb 9, 2013)

Σου έχω και κάτι παλιότερο και εξίσου ενδιαφέρον, sarant, για τα «πράσιν' άλογα». 

Αναδιφώντας ένα σπουδαίο βιβλίο, την _Ιστορία των του Χριστού πενήτων_, του μεγάλου και πολυγραφότατου ιστορικού των πατριαρχείων Μανουήλ Γεδεών (1851-1943), έργο που κυκλοφόρησε πρόπερσι σε δίτομη έκδοση από το ΜΙΕΤ, έπεσα πάνω σε κάτι ωραίο: 

Στις σελίδες 293-294 του Β΄ τόμου ο Γεδεών παραθέτει επιστολή του λόγιου και κληρικού Νικόλαου Κομνηνού Παπαδόπουλου με ημερομηνία 14/25 Μαρτίου 1701, στην οποία ο αποστολέας, μιλώντας για κάποιον επίσκοπο Έλληνα από τη Χίο, κρίνει την πολιτεία του αποδοκιμαστικά με την παροιμιακή έκφραση «πράσιν’ άλογα» (βλ. σ. 294, προς το τέλος).

Ο τρόπος με τον οποίο είναι τυπωμένη η φράση στο κείμενο του Γεδεών ξενίζει (παραθέτω όλη την περίοδο):

*Το αυτό έγραψα και εις την Ρώμην, διότι φοβούμαι τα γαϊδουρονέμιτζα, να μη τολμήσουν τίποτας, όντος εκεί επισκόπου έλληνος μεν και εκ Χίου, όθεν τα πράΣΣιν’ άλογα.*

(«Γαϊδουρονέμιτζα» σημαίνει «οι γαϊδουρο-Γερμανοί»· Νεμίτζους τους έλεγαν οι Βυζαντινοί, που πήραν τη λέξη από τους Σλάβους. Είναι η βρισιά με την οποία ο ουνίτης επιστολογράφος περιγράφει «τους εν Ουγγαρία ορθοδόξους», με τους οποίους βρίσκεται σε διαμάχη. Ελπίζω να μην την ξεσηκώσει κανένας που μας διαβάζει τώρα για να τη χρησιμοποιήσει εναντίον της Μέρκελ! :) )

Τα διπλά κεφαλαία σίγμα είναι μια ιδιοτροπία του Γεδεών, ο οποίος, όποτε βρίσκει κάποια ανορθογραφία σε κείμενο που παραθέτει, μεταχειρίζεται αυτό τον τρόπο αντί του καθιερωμένου sic. Φαίνεται και πιο πάνω στην ίδια σελίδα, στο «να μην ισχύει» (όπου το ορθό είναι «να μην ισχύῃ»).

Επομένως ο Γεδεών θεωρεί ότι τα δύο σίγμα είναι ορθογραφικό λάθος. Και τι θεωρεί ότι είναι ορθογραφικά σωστό; «Πράσιν<α>» ή «πράσσειν»; Η απόστροφος είναι αδιάψευστη μαρτυρία: πράσιν’ = πράσινα με έκθλιψη. Άρα η έκφραση «πράσινα άλογα» εντοπίζεται τουλάχιστον από τα τέλη του 17ου αιώνα, και δεν πρέπει να είναι τυχαίο το ότι συνδέεται με τη Χίο. Ο επιστολογράφος φοβάται μην εκδηλωθεί ο άστατος χαρακτήρας του Χιώτη επισκόπου κι έτσι, μες στην αφέλειά του, την πάθει από τους εχθρούς.









Ο Νικόλαος Κομνηνός Παπαδόπουλος ήταν γιος του Τζουάνε Παπαδόπουλου που έγραψε τον _Καιρό της σχόλης_.


----------



## sarant (Feb 9, 2013)

Εαρίονα, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Έχω υπόψη μου μια λίγο παλιότερη περίπτωση, όταν τον περίφημο Παναγιωτάκη Νικούσιο, τον πρώτο ρωμιό μεγάλο δραγουμάνο, τον αποκαλούσαν στην Πόλη "ο πρασινάλογος" λόγω του ότι ήταν Χιώτης. Άρα, διασταυρώνεται η περίπτωση, και δεν θεωρώ απίθανο τους Χιώτες τότε να τους έλεγαν "πρασινάλογους" ή "πράσινα άλογα" όπως π.χ. λένε σήμερα "Αυστριακούς" τους Βολιώτες.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 9, 2013)

Earion said:


> («Γαϊδουρονέμιτζα» σημαίνει «οι γαϊδουρο-Γερμανοί»· Νεμίτζους τους έλεγαν οι Βυζαντινοί, που πήραν τη λέξη από τους Σλάβους. Είναι η βρισιά με την οποία ο ουνίτης επιστολογράφος περιγράφει «τους εν Ουγγαρία ορθοδόξους», με τους οποίους βρίσκεται σε διαμάχη. Ελπίζω να μην την ξεσηκώσει κανένας που μας διαβάζει τώρα για να τη χρησιμοποιήσει εναντίον της Μέρκελ!



Και Νέμτσε (Nemçe) οι Οθωμανοί, τους Αυστριακούς όμως. «Να επιτεθούμε στο Νέμτσε», που λένε και οι υπότιτλοι του Σουλεϊμάν.


----------



## Mixalis (Mar 11, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Και Νέμτσε (Nemçe) οι Οθωμανοί, τους Αυστριακούς όμως. «Να επιτεθούμε στο Νέμτσε», που λένε και οι υπότιτλοι του Σουλεϊμάν.



Και οι Ρουμάνοι λένε τους Γερμανούς Nemti (το t έχει από κάτω του ένα σημάδι και προφέρεται ως τσ), δηλαδή ακούγεται Νέμτσι


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2015)

Mixalis said:


> και οι Ρουμάνοι λένε τους Γερμανούς Nemti (το t έχει από κάτω του ένα σημάδι και προφέρεται ως τσ), δηλαδή ακούγεται Νέμτσι


Nemți :)


----------



## Mixalis (Mar 11, 2015)

vezi cai verzi ή cai verzi pe pereti λένε αρκετά συχνά οι Ρουμάνοι, που συντηρούν αρκετές, κυρίως φαναριώτικης καταγωγής εκφράσεις (πχ chirie, chirias = ενοίκιο, ενοικιαστής, logodna, logodnica, logodnic = αρραβώνας, αρραβωνιαστικιά, αρραβωνιαστικός κλπ). Η πλειοψηφία των Φαναριωτών και των ακολούθων τους (γραμματείς, δάσκαλοι, εμποροναυτικοί στο Δούναβη κλπ.) είχαν καταγωγή ή προέρχονταν από τη Χίο. Πιθανώς η έκφραση να ήταν σε κοινή χρήση μεταξύ αυτών των Ελλήνων, σε σχέση με τους Χιώτες, και να πέρασε στα ρουμάνικα.


----------



## Mixalis (Mar 11, 2015)

Γύρω στις αρχές του ’70 (πιθανώς το ’72), μαθητής τότε στο Γυμνάσιο Αρρένων Χίου (διάδοχη ονομασία της Σχολής της Χίου), μάλωσα με κάποιο μη Χιώτη συμμαθητή, γιο αξιωματικού, που κορόιδευε τους Χιώτες ως άκαπνους και δειλούς. Εκείνη την εποχή είχα διαβάσει (αν θυμάμαι καλά στο _Μπράβο _του Άλκη Τροπαιάτη) την ιστορία του Ρήγα Φερραίου που έπνιξε στο ποτάμι τον Τούρκο που τον υποχρέωσε να το περάσει κουβαλώντας τον, και συνδέοντας τις δύο ιστορίες (του Ρήγα και των Χίων που πάνε δυο δυο) έφτιαξα μια νέα, κολακευτική για την εξυπνάδα των Χίων, η οποία τον «τάπωσε». Αυτή κυκλοφόρησε μεταξύ των συμμαθητών και την ξανάκουσα να κυκλοφορεί μετά τα χρόνια των σπουδών μου (γύρω στο ’80 και μετά) στην ηπειρωτική πια Ελλάδα. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτή μπορεί να είναι η αρχή του παραμυθιού, γιατί στη Χίο υπάρχουν μόνο χείμαρροι που έχουν λίγο νερό για μερικές μέρες το χρόνο, και το κυριότερο, η τουρκική κατοχή της Χίου δεν συνοδεύτηκε από μαζικούς εξισλαμισμούς και εγκαταστάσεις εξισλαμισμένων στην ύπαιθρο. Οι δυνάμεις κατοχής έμεναν μέσα στο Κάστρο μαζί με τους Εβραίους, άρα ήταν σπάνια τα συναπαντήματα Τούρκων και Χίων.

Το ότι οι Χιώτες πάνε δυο δυο πιθανώς να έχει σχέση με τις ιδιαιτερότητες τουλάχιστον κάποιων χιώτικων κοινοτήτων (π.χ. Πυργί), όπου ακόμα και σήμερα οι γυναίκες ανά ζευγάρια είναι συντρόφισσες, από τα πρώτα τους χρόνια μέχρι το τέλος. Επίσης, κυρίως στις ναυτικές κοινότητες, ήταν παλαιότερα κανόνας το αρραβώνιασμα των παιδιών από την γέννησή τους, η κοινή τους ανατροφή και ο γάμος τους από τα 12-13 τους χρόνια.


----------



## sarant (Mar 12, 2015)

Υπάρχει και μια ρουμάνικη παροιμία που δεν ξέρω να την παραθέσω στο πρωτότυπο, Είδες πράσινο άλογο; Είδες Σέρβο φρόνιμο -ό,τι για τους Χιώτες δηλαδή.


----------

